# no /dev/input/js* in kernel-2.6.30

## MaxK

Hi everybody,

since my upgrade from kernel 2.6.29 to kernel 2.6.30-r5 there is no /dev/input/js* anymore.

```

# dmesg | grep -i Joystick

generic-usb 0003:06A3:0255.0002: input: USB HID v1.00 Joystick [Saitek Saitek X52 Flight Control System] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0

# ls -l /dev/input/by-id/*event-joystick

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Aug 26  2009 /dev/input/by-id/usb-Saitek_Saitek_X52_Flight_Control_System-event-joystick -> ../event4

```

The hardware seems to work correctly as

```

# cat /dev/input/event4

```

gives me some output.

If I choose kernel 2.6.29 udev makes a /dev/input/js0 correctly.

Can anyone help me to get my joystick working again?

----------

## erik258

It seems as though the only problem is naming convention for the joystick's /dev file. Maybe you could symlink to it, or maybe you could create a new device with the same major and minor numbers with mknod.

----------

## MaxK

hi erik258,

i tried:

```

# ln event4 js0

# jstest js0 

Driver version is 0.8.0.

Joystick (Unknown) has 2 axes ( axismap never defined )

and 2 buttons ( buttonmap never defined ).

Testing ... (interrupt to exit)

jstest: error reading: Invalid argument

```

and also 

```

# mknod js0 c 13 0

# jstest js0 

jstest: No such device

```

Still if I just switch to Kernel 2.6.29 it creates the /dev/input/js0 device. Do I have to change some kernel options in 2.6.30?

----------

## MaxK

Solved!

In recent web searches I found that there is a kernel bug that doens't accept the "Saitek X52" as a joystick.

I changed the kernel source /usr/src/linux/drivers/input/joydev.c according to this bug:http://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=23054

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> From 83c004fb08fed8064b76041d398c2daa33871cc8 Mon Sep 17 00:00:00 2001
> 
> From: Janos Laube <janos.dev@gmail.com>
> ...

 

After that my /dev/input/js0 appeared again. This bug is in the kernel since version 2.6.30.

I upgraded to 2.6.32 by now and still have to change the kernel code in joydev.c

I hope this might help all SAITEK X52 Flight Control System users.

----------

